# Advice on wood/woodworking needed.



## Chefdog (Dec 10, 2020)

I bought a couple of knives in the last week and one came with a burnt chestnut handle that I really like. The texture is awesome, like a natural version of a linen micarta handle, and i dig the look. The other knife came with a more standard octagonal magnolia handle. So, my question is: is it possible to burn the magnolia wood handle and achieve the same effect, or will it just be a burnt ass handle that I’ll have to replace?


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Dec 10, 2020)

Chefdog said:


> ... So, my question is: is it possible to burn the magnolia wood handle and achieve the same effect, or will it just be a burnt ass handle that I’ll have to replace?



First try, I'd bet on burnt ass handle. 

Search for "shou sugi ban" and "torification". The first is a Japanese method of finishing wood with fire and probably what you're trying for. The second is a thermal modification of the wood which preserves and stabilizes it, but with less change in the appearance and some serious equipment. (Someone described torification as caramelizing the wood sugars. As a non-chemist that sounds a reasonable layman's description to me.)

PS- no, I've never done either. I do have some tools with handles from commercially torified maple. It is very nice with a warm caramel color, instead of the natural white of maple, and it seems very sturdy with a solid texture.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 11, 2020)

I have burned some magnolia. It’s turned out ok, and I’ve liked the texture.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm not a fan. It burns hard and fast, literally turning to coal and the black smears as it's very a very porous wood.


----------



## Chefdog (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## RDalman (Dec 12, 2020)

A few quick recs on handle burning. Fresh sand to a sharp 240 grit, torch hot and fast, for "brush" i like to use a soft black scotchbrite type pad and gently brush away the loosest char. Oil treat and let dry 24h (tru-oil,/danish/boiled linseed pick one, in my prefered order)


----------



## Chefdog (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## big_adventure (May 2, 2021)

Yet-Another-Dave said:


> First try, I'd bet on burnt ass handle.
> 
> Search for "shou sugi ban" and "torification". The first is a Japanese method of finishing wood with fire and probably what you're trying for. The second is a thermal modification of the wood which preserves and stabilizes it, but with less change in the appearance and some serious equipment. (Someone described torification as caramelizing the wood sugars. As a non-chemist that sounds a reasonable layman's description to me.)
> 
> PS- no, I've never done either. I do have some tools with handles from commercially torified maple. It is very nice with a warm caramel color, instead of the natural white of maple, and it seems very sturdy with a solid texture.



"Torification" is just the French word for dry roasting, FWIW. It just sounds fancier than saying "roasting", which is probably why it's used in this context in English. It's also the term used for roasting coffee beans in French.


----------

